

Windows 7 launched on a MacBook Pro on NBC’s The Today Show - pmjordan
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/10/23/video-hilarity-windows-7-launched-on-a-macbook-pro-on-nbcs-the-today-show/

======
mitko
The author realized that not everybody is in the USA. This is the kind of
attention that customers value (at least I do) and will make them return to
use the service.

------
arketyp
I wouldn't be surprised if Microsoft supplied that material themselves. Macs
are good-looking computers (and with its minimal design, in a sense,
appropriately generic) and Windows 7 runs on computers. Potential Windows 7
buyers probably don't even know what a Mac looks like, will even less likely
notice what's wrong, and most importantly - won't care. But it does looks
good.

~~~
byoung2
_Potential Windows 7 buyers probably don't even know what a Mac looks like_

I find that hard to believe

------
byoung2
It should be possible to install Windows 7 on a MacBook. Perhaps it is a
subliminal suggestion for people to do exactly that.

------
pkulak
Makes it look a lot better than if it were on a $400 Dell, though.

------
buugs
okay it is a picture with windows 7 logo photoshopped on the screen of a
macbook pro and the title for the article is: "Windows 7 _launched_ on a
macbook pro..."

------
rpcutts
who cares?

